# Holy shit!



## noodles (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/02/bus.accident/index.html


----------



## Drew (Mar 2, 2007)

Damn...


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

That's really sad.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 2, 2007)

Bluffton University isn't too far from where I live. It's a little Mennonite school of maybe 1500 students. The local media is losing it, two local stations were on the air for over 6 hours straight with coverage. I feel for the kids at that campus because on a campus that small you know everyone.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, I can't even begin to imagine how scary that must have been.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 2, 2007)

Man... that's quite sad.
Those young mens will never forget what happened and what they saw.


----------



## LilithXShred (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn.... but you know what pisses me off? The kind the article is written :
"Watch the mangled wreckage of the bus righted on the highway"
"Watch Ramthun's tearful condolences to families of those killed"

Do people really need to see this? Can't they just leave those poor people alone and stop making a media hype around this?


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah, that hits a little close to home.


----------

